# Writing > Personal Poetry >  Leather Apron

## RMDuChene

*About the streets of London

clad in slippered feet

searching darkened venues

where the right ones I may meet


I lead them to the alleys

I rip them in the dark

I stain my leather apron

each night I do my work


I did my dance with Mary Ann

two slashes side by side

in my hands, I held Chapmans womb

before I hit my Stride


A hurried slash and a fatal gash

sent Catharine far from mind

for I was running late, I had a date,

and with Kelly, I took my time*

----------


## Jerrybaldy

Jack the ripper I guess? The rhyming bothers me. You start off with a true rhyme of feet/meet and then it's near rhymes of dark/work etc. The rhyming also forced you to mess with syntax in "where the right ones I may meet"
This reminds me why I am not a big fan of rhyme.. but that's just my opinion. 

The leather apron was a good choice of title. It made me want to read it.

----------


## RMDuChene

Thank you for the feedback, Jerrybaldy. My favorite poems aren't rhyming ones either and for much the same reasons. As a poet, I'm definitely a novice.

----------

